# Case 970 pto won't hold rpm



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's the problem. You kick it in and it spins but under load it won't keep power to the unit. Any ideas? If the fluid is over filled will this cause the problem? 
Thanks
Whit


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes, if the fluid is overfilled then there is less room for expansion when it gets hot under load. This could be the problem. I would try and drain all of the fluid out, and then find out exactly how much fluid is to the in the reso for the PTO. 

To engage the PTO, do you have a two stage clutch engagement? Or are you Lever-engage?


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

Dareng It has a cable that goes to a valve under the right (passengers) side of the cab. You can kick it in on the fly and not push the clutch. Thanks for the response! I was about to give up on it.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like your hydraulic pto pump is on its last legs. It could be just a seal, but you will probably have to take the pump out and have it repaired.

If you have access to a hydraulic pressure tester, you could use that to see how healthy your pump is.

Cheers


----------



## Dareng (Jul 14, 2011)

The other thing you can check (since it's cable), is make sure there is no excess slack in the cable. If the cable has streached, it may not be engaging the end units fully. The pump may be on its last legs, but I would also check the PTO clutch if your unit has one, maybe the clutch is worn out. But absolutely, have the system checked with a pressure tester, and HOPEFULLY it is the pump, it would be alot more work to access the clutch pads and replace them, then to replace the pump.

This is a long shot, but does your baby have a loader system on the front?


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

dareng,
thanks I will check the cable. Loader, I WISH! I checked on one, it was more than I paid for the tractor. hahaha. It sure would be handy to have. How's the weather up north this year? We are already in the 80's here. I've got corn and beans up already this year! think it may be a good one this year. last year cut 12 acres of beans for a wopping 60 bushles. lol think i spent more in diesel! have a good day!


----------



## wpark009 (Feb 1, 2011)

Rocket, 
Thanks for your reply. going to have the psi checked out. think you might be on to something just got my lift on my john deere 7000 planter rebuilt cuz it would not lift when full of seed. told them to check it out and they rebuilt it instead. Put it on and guess what, not lifting same as before. $180 dollars well spent :-( see you are from Australia, How are things in that part of the globe? We had a early spring here.


----------



## rocket (Apr 10, 2012)

wpark009 said:


> told them to check it out and they rebuilt it instead. Put it on and guess what, not lifting same as before. $180 dollars well spent :-(


Did they set the pressure too low when they "fixed" it? I guess it was too much of a hassle to take it back out for them to fix it properly. :-(



> see you are from Australia, How are things in that part of the globe? We had a early spring here.


Yep. We are having a bit of a wet spell at the moment. Not serious, but wetter than what it's been for the last 12 years, for this time of the year. At least the water tank is filling. 

Cheers


----------

